
“Clojure has nothing to make web programming better enough to switch” - kimi
https://clojureverse.org/t/from-twitter-maybe-we-have-to-face-it-clojure-has-nothing-to-offer-web-programming-that-is-better-enough-to-make-people-switch-to-clojure/1300/28
======
groom
This comments seem only designed to provoke people without providing context
for a reasonable discussion.

It's a shame, because the Clojure community takes these comments seriously.
See Rich's Hickey's (creator of Clojure) response to the recent blog post "On
whose authority" [1].

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Clojure/comments/73yznc/on_whose_au...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Clojure/comments/73yznc/on_whose_authority/)

